# New Honda Snowblower Shortage Problems



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

We all knew about the shortages when the pandemic hit. people must have thought they would magically go away? It has gotten WORSE!!

I was imploring people locally every month last spring/summer to get their Honda's attended to for services and repairs. Hardly anyone listened. The response I would get was something like "My Honda never breaks down so why fix it ?"

When I service a machine the first question I ask is when was last time serviced/? Average answer was " I don't know " maybe 7 years ago? 10-15 or never.

So now that the storms are coming in every small engine shop and independent is being inundated with repair requests

Explain how this is my fault?

Used machines for sale are non existent. When they become available the seller can name their price. One guy sold a HSS724 for $5000.00USD CRAZY!!!!

I'm advising people to hang onto their old Honda's unless they are moving out of the snow. What are you gonna do? Sell your Honda to buy another used one at a higher price? Honda has NO new machines. MAYBE next fall.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Relax, chug a lug a case of suds and you will forget them. 
I think a propane heater is a must for my garage, even if I only use it a few times in the winter.
Nice to have.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

You are seeing panic from people that don't try for themselves , it's what society has become unfortunately .

NOT YOUR PROBLEM , you can't fix stupid nor should you feel obligated. They are adults , some just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Some learn by reading
Some learn from watching
Others have to pee on an electric fence


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I have always worked on one of my high school teacher’s stuff. He’s 80 now and doesn’t move like he used to. Somehow word got out. People that don’t even live in town were calling me. Like Orange I’m retired and OPE repair is a hobby. I fixed what I thought I had time for. Shops around here backed up 6-8 weeks.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

@orangputeh (aka G.O.T.), how're you feeling now that you've vented and some time has passed?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

phendric said:


> @orangputeh (aka G.O.T.), how're you feeling now that you've vented and some time has passed?


did an emergency repair for a guy today .( we have more storms on the way.) I messaged him at 230pm that his blower was done. I specifically asked him if he could pick up right away when done as I had other appts and pick ups. told him beforehand i would message between 2 and 3. He said yes, no problem.

shows up at 8pm to pick up his blower.

so how do you think I feel?

I'm okay with you.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Would have charge him double to set a point, my time is worth that for waiting,????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Send All Of Them Oot Here To The Midwest To Buy Them. We Have Tons Of Overstock. 2 stage snowblowers - general for sale - by owner *


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> did an emergency repair for a guy today .( we have more storms on the way.) I messaged him at 230pm that his blower was done. I specifically asked him if he could pick up right away when done as I had other appts and pick ups. told him beforehand i would message between 2 and 3. He said yes, no problem.
> 
> shows up at 8pm to pick up his blower.
> 
> ...


i would have added another 50 dollars to the bill for wasting my time.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

One would think snowblowers are the new toilet paper for some.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Of course snowblowers go in for repair in droves when the snow comes, they tend to only break when you use them! That's nothing new.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CarlB said:


> i would have added another 50 dollars to the bill for wasting my time.


I thought about that. Put him on the "do not help in the future list"
my life is too short.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I thought about that. Put him on the "do not help in the future list"
> my life is too short.


Get over yourself! You're not doing anybody favors. You're offering a service and getting paid to do so. Sometimes life gets in the way and timelines can't be met. I am sure there are times you haven't met a deadline. Nobody is perfect.

[Edit: No, nobody's perfect. But I'm sure the courtesy of communication/a phone call would have gone a long way to building a better relationship. Y.R.]


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Mick_Mach said:


> Get over yourself! You're not doing anybody favors. You're offering a service and getting paid to do so. Sometimes life gets in the way and timelines can't be met. I am sure there are times you haven't met a deadline. Nobody is perfect.


Ha Ha Ha......O Boy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Ha Ha Ha......O Boy.


ya, that was funny..........


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I thought about that. Put him on the "do not help in the future list"
> my life is too short.


That is what I would have done.
Just like the soup nazi on Seinfeld..."no soup for you"

Common curtesy when you are going to be late for an appointment is to call and let the person know. Six hours late, it would have to be a humdinger of a reason.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> That is what I would have done.
> Just like the soup nazi on Seinfeld..."no soup for you"
> 
> Common curtesy when you are going to be late for an appointment is to call and let the person know. Six hours late, it would have to be a humdinger of a reason.


I have that Seinfeld T-shirt........they will start calling me the Honda nazi...;NO MORE WORK FOR YOU!!!!! I only have about 35 people on the list.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Our society has so devalued manual work that we have at least 2 generations of people who are hopeless to fix anything


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

LouC said:


> Our society has so devalued manual work that we have at least 2 generations of people who are hopeless to fix anything


Makes the rest of us look good.

I am about to walk over to a friend's place to help him complete a job req. Cause he cannot complete the simplest form. So I have to be exposed because of people's [email protected]#$%^&*. Friends with sister. She died. Trying to help. But at a certain point my bend over backwards, turns into extraordinary bluntness. I am much better focused. But this could get expensive.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Mick_Mach said:


> Get over yourself! You're not doing anybody favors. You're offering a service and getting paid to do so. Sometimes life gets in the way and timelines can't be met. I am sure there are times you haven't met a deadline. Nobody is perfect.


Warning Numero Uno. 🍻


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

My youngest son is really good at mechanical work , not afraid to tackle anything small engine or car/truck . He's a medical officer (PA) in his daytime job in the military so has talent from 2 very different areas.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Snowblowers breaking at the beginning of the season (maintained or not) is reality. I have had a couple machines that I have meticulously maintained that have broken at first use. Rebuilt a Noma blower a few years back, first use the shoulder bolt broke in the housing (held back auger brake mechanism), we all know Murphy’s Law.
However, things are different now, parts aren’t as available and the general public has become an interesting lot to deal with. The general entitled public has always been interesting to deal with but lately it seems like whole new levels.
Either way, I have two machines with enough backup OEM parts, tools, ingenuity, and common sense that I can easily weather the storm, I am sure there are more than a few on here that could say the same.
GOT, you are a better man than I in dealing with the public, fortunately in my professional line I don’t have to and personally I avoid any dealings with anyone random, just can’t do it.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i hear that people in NH are giving nearly new snow blowers away for free (ask oneacer)!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> Get over yourself! You're not doing anybody favors. You're offering a service and getting paid to do so. Sometimes life gets in the way and timelines can't be met. I am sure there are times you haven't met a deadline. Nobody is perfect.


Then the customer should've had the decency to call and tell him Sorry I'm gonna be late by X.
This is a problem when Everyone thinks the WORLD REVOLVES AROUND THEM!! 

Respect for others, heck it's Common Courtesy!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Northeast Dave said:


> Snowblowers breaking at the beginning of the season (maintained or not) is reality. I have had a couple machines that I have meticulously maintained that have broken at first use. Rebuilt a Noma blower a few years back, first use the shoulder bolt broke in the housing (held back auger brake mechanism), we all know Murphy’s Law.
> However, things are different now, parts aren’t as available and the general public has become an interesting lot to deal with. The general entitled public has always been interesting to deal with but lately it seems like whole new levels.
> Either way, I have two machines with enough backup OEM parts, tools, ingenuity, and common sense that I can easily weather the storm, I am sure there are more than a few on here that could say the same.
> GOT, you are a better man than I in dealing with the public, fortunately in my professional line I don’t have to and personally I avoid any dealings with anyone random, just can’t do it.


I think I'm bi-polar or something. Most times I can be the sweetest guy in the world. But with rude , discourteous people I speak to them like they are 12 years old. It seems like it is a generational thing. People my age are old school. 
Please, thank you , courteous, on time or close, handshakes, etc. ( for the most part )

Young and middle professional types are the worse. Sometimes I won't even deal with them from the tone of their emails or messages. They sound like I'm the "hired help"

Blue collar types of all ages are generally good. I have learned a lot dealing with people in this line of work. I'm usually a solitary type. Would rather be alone or just with the wife rather than be in crowds. Wasnt always that way. As a younger man I was a party animal . Loved going to concerts, big events , First Night in Boston , etc.

The older I get the grumpier ( with people ). Wish I had a go between person to deal with public . Would really like a bodacious looking redhead but then I wouldnt get any work done.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TwiceStroked said:


> Then the customer should've had the decency to call and tell him Sorry I'm gonna be late by X.
> This is a problem when Everyone thinks the WORLD REVOLVES AROUND THEM!!
> 
> Respect for others, heck it's Common Courtesy!


I told him that when he picked up the blower. He's a boss in his line of work and he looked down at his shoes embarrassed like a little boy. Wouldnt even look at me in the eyes.
Believe me ......I didnt like speaking to him like he was 12 years old but had to let him know about having some courtesy for other people's time. 


I could have been at the SPICE HOUSE in Reno ( strip club ) for 5 hours instead on waiting on this guy. 

I'm seeing this behavior all the time now. If I didnt LOVE working on snowblowers so much I would quit. I turn down most work for people so I don't have to deal with them. But i love refurbing blowers and have to do something with them ( give them away or sell ) or else I would have dozens in back yard. Again I have to deal with people.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

Imagine if you hadn’t had his blower ready on time and you didn’t let him know.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

TwiceStroked said:


> Then the customer should've had the decency to call and tell him Sorry I'm gonna be late by X.
> This is a problem when Everyone thinks the WORLD REVOLVES AROUND THEM!!
> 
> Respect for others, heck it's Common Courtesy!


You mustn't know much about Orangutan, he has ZERO decency in the way he treats people, from what I've seen many times. You get what you give! And his self righteousness is unrivalled.

[Edit: Strike Two. Y.R.]


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I find I do not have the patience like I used to , I guess I expect courtesy and respect just as I do to others . 
I have lost a lot of my anger as I have aged , when I was young I was not a pleasant person to be around . I wasn't violent , I just didn't put up with crap.
Not nearly as bad as I was but once in a while....... 😬 😋


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> You mustn't know much about Orangutan, he has ZERO decency in the way he treats people, from what I've seen many times. You get what you give! And his self righteousness is unrivalled.


Well , you must know him personally.....do you ?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Mick_Mach said:


> You mustn't know much about Orangutan, he has ZERO decency in the way he treats people, from what I've seen many times. You get what you give! And his self righteousness is unrivalled.


Strike two coming up,


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Strike two coming up,


Haha....Yup!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mick_Mach said:


> You mustn't know much about Orangutan, he has ZERO decency in the way he treats people, from what I've seen many times. You get what you give! And his self righteousness is unrivalled.


I have been given warnings here. Also was suspended once.
But I smartened up. This is a great site.

Plus I try to inject humor into my posts most of the time unless really tired and cranky.

Do you know me personally? If I was rude to you in person you most likely deserved it.

good luck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nitehawk55 said:


> Well , you must know him personally.....do you ?


haha....maybe he/she does.......i can be a real SOB sometimes. never have tried to hide that. But my good side more than makes up for it with all the free advice and work I do for people. 
I probably do a THOUSAND free hours a year on my Facebook group. maybe more writing articles, answering questions. doing free repairs and giving away free snowblowers.

My wife thinks I'm NUTS. and maybe I am but it keeps me alive and it is a labor of LOVE. 

I have NO patience for idiots, rude people , and stupid and I don;'t mind telling them to their faces.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Strike two coming up,


I think this could jump to triple dog dare ya territory much like the scene in A Christmas story movie. Strike three!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Zavie said:


> I think this could jump to triple dog dare ya territory much like the scene in A Christmas story movie. Strike three!!


Should we all wish him a Merry Christmas now?
And add HAPPY NEW YEAR?


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Any time someone new comes on this forum wanting the learn with a legitimate question, you can be sure Mr know it all Orangutan will be along with some snide remark. I am glad all your supposed customers annoy you, *what goes around comes around*.

[Edit: Yep. Y.R.]


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Now name calling.......a real class act..... ..bodo...

the name is BOND......James Bond.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

nitehawk55 said:


> I find I do not have the patience like I used to , I guess I expect courtesy and respect just as I do to others .
> I have lost a lot of my anger as I have aged ,


same here but i feel like for the most part i just don't have as much patience for stupid people since there are too many out there. sometimes i even have to take a break from selling stuff to replenish my tolerance for stupid people. i also use to be angrier when i was younger but eventually learned it really doesn't get you anywhere other than restrained by multiple people till you calm down or a trip in the back of a cop car. now i hate dealing with anything that create headache or stress.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Mick_Mach said:


> Any time someone new comes on this forum wanting the learn with a legitimate question, you can be sure Mr know it all Orangutan will be along with some snide remark. I am glad all your supposed customers annoy you, what goes around comes around.


Strike Three, you're out. Cooler, three weeks *permanent* (free upgrade).

Please take the time to learn some manners, and respect. 🎅🤞


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> ...the name is BOND......James Bond.


Or occasionally during restorations, "James Bondo"... 😎 

Steady on. 🍻


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Mick_Mach said:


> Get over yourself! You're not doing anybody favors. You're offering a service and getting paid to do so. Sometimes life gets in the way and timelines can't be met. I am sure there are times you haven't met a deadline. Nobody is perfect.


If you had actually read ALL of his posts you might see that you are wrong in many ways. 








orangputeh







www.snowblowerforum.com





Anyway
Merry Christmas or Happy Holiday.
Hope next year is better for all of us. 😎


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Three week ban is very generous IMHO, he has made quite a few ignorant posts during his 2 months on the site.

I feel a little embarrassed he is Canadian, given his rude and hurtful comments, but even the Great White North has 1 or 2 angry and hostile so and so's.  

Hopefully he is in a better place when he comes back and learns his lesson from his time out. Not betting the farm on it though.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I think his CDN flag should be replaced with a jolly Roger pirate flag 

Feel the same Zig.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Everyone deserves a second chance... we shall see.

[Edit: We saw. Ban upgrade to permanent. Y.R.]


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Or occasionally during restorations, "James Bondo"... 😎
> 
> Steady on. 🍻


Maybe HBO will give you your own comedy hour....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> Three week ban is very generous IMHO, he has made quite a few ignorant posts during his 2 months on the site.
> 
> I feel a little embarrassed he is Canadian, given his rude and hurtful comments, but even the Great White North has 1 or 2 angry and hostile so and so's.
> 
> Hopefully he is in a better place when he comes back and learns his lesson from his time out. Not betting the farm on it though.


eh????

i thought all you Canucks were chill or high or both?

I mean John Candy is my favorite Canadian of ALL TIME !

you do have some mean sobs in the NHL....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> I mean John Candy is my favorite Canadian of ALL TIME !


He's dead, Jim.









John Candy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





He definitely was funny and talented.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

From what I have read John Candy was a wonderful and generous man. His best work was on the Canadian made SCTV television show in the 70/80's IMHO.

Those NHL players get paid to be SOB's, they spend their off season baking cookies and helping out at food banks and homeless shelters

As far as chill and high, no comment, but there are at least 20 legal pot shops within 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> We all knew about the shortages when the pandemic hit. people must have thought they would magically go away? It has gotten WORSE!!
> 
> I was imploring people locally every month last spring/summer to get their Honda's attended to for services and repairs. Hardly anyone listened. The response I would get was something like "My Honda never breaks down so why fix it ?"
> 
> ...


One of the stretches of properties I do is 13 houses long. As my sorry old body is failing and I've got some stupid medical issues as well, I can't do them all anymore. For a couple of years I considered buying a third single stage Honda and parking it in the garage at the end of the route. This is the house of my favourite snow angel client—a sweet little old lady who has said she'd have to move out if neighbours didn't take care of her. This way I can do my property, my adjacent neighbours' walks, and then walk to her house without feeling obligated to blow all the properties in-between (as I usually do). 

So if it's any consolation I did take your advice and buy another 720 in early summer, as well as three sets of augers, scraper bars, and some pull cord. In fact I just got back from removing a big dump using the new machine at her house 30 mins ago. My back is happy. Last time I checked Calgary's supply of Hondas was pretty thin. My closest dealer only has 3 two stage machines left, no consumables for single stage. Nothing expected.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> One of the stretches of properties I do is 13 houses long. As my sorry old body is failing and I've got some stupid medical issues as well, I can't do them all anymore. For a couple of years I considered buying a third single stage Honda and parking it in the garage at the end of the route. This is the house of my favourite snow angel client—a sweet little old lady who has said she'd have to move out if neighbours didn't take care of her. This way I can do my property, my adjacent neighbours' walks, and then walk to her house without feeling obligated to blow all the properties in-between (as I usually do).
> 
> So if it's any consolation I did take your advice and buy another 720 in early summer, as well as three sets of augers, scraper bars, and some pull cord. In fact I just got back from removing a big dump using the new machine at her house 30 mins ago. My back is happy. Last time I checked Calgary's supply of Hondas was pretty thin. My closest dealer only has 3 two stage machines left, no consumables for single stage. Nothing expected.


Good call on spare paddles, I learned my 1st year with my 520, hit something tore 1 of the paddles, back then I waited a looong week but now keep a spare kit including new locknuts and a scrapper bar, also keep old set of paddles in case its snowing and cold & I rip another one I can just replace the damaged.
Murphy's law applies, Have not done it since.
Boy, that honda has truly made me a believer U get what U pay 4.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> One of the stretches of properties I do is 13 houses long. As my sorry old body is failing and I've got some stupid medical issues as well, I can't do them all anymore. For a couple of years I considered buying a third single stage Honda and parking it in the garage at the end of the route. This is the house of my favourite snow angel client—a sweet little old lady who has said she'd have to move out if neighbours didn't take care of her. This way I can do my property, my adjacent neighbours' walks, and then walk to her house without feeling obligated to blow all the properties in-between (as I usually do).
> 
> So if it's any consolation I did take your advice and buy another 720 in early summer, as well as three sets of augers, scraper bars, and some pull cord. In fact I just got back from removing a big dump using the new machine at her house 30 mins ago. My back is happy. Last time I checked Calgary's supply of Hondas was pretty thin. My closest dealer only has 3 two stage machines left, no consumables for single stage. Nothing expected.


hope that 720 works well for you. since that time several Honda techs have told me to stay away from them.maybe they were speaking of commercial heavy use. tehy said the 621 was the best single stage ever built so i got one for 300 and love it to death. also have a 520. you can get these for around 200 in off season. or less.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> For a couple of years I considered buying a third single stage Honda and parking it in the garage at the end of the route. This is the house of my favourite snow angel client—a sweet little old lady who has said she'd have to move out if neighbours didn't take care of her.


could always look for a nice used machine. i got 1 lady who i do her driveway and her neighbors driveway and she lets me store a machine there but we have a good enough relation ship that she would trust me with access to the garage even tho i would be willing to store the machine outside. i just got a crappy craftsman that i got cheap that i use over there. i will likely swap it out for a mtd next year if i can find one and she wants me to do her driveway again next year. she has been pretty happy so far but her driveway is pretty easy to do.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Gosh... Christmas.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Lunta said:


> Gosh... Christmas.


Merry Christmas. 🎅🍻


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Mick_Mach said:


> You mustn't know much about Orangutan, he has ZERO decency in the way he treats people, from what I've seen many times. You get what you give! And his self righteousness is unrivalled.
> 
> [Edit: Strike Two. Y.R.]


i would have charged another 50 dollars.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

This is my line to last my minute peeps 
“Your poor planning does not make my emergency!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

groomerz said:


> This is my line to last my minute peeps
> “Your poor planning does not make my emergency!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wayne??


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

As we "steady on" and group rioted a member into banishment, perhaps someone here can review the 64 posts and itemize what information contained here relates directly to fixing or even addressing Honda's inability to supply it's dealers with new products? The title is
*New Honda Snowblower Shortage Problems*
64 posts folks. Lots of "I" and "my" 
Merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda red paint has been determined to burn your eyes so they temporarily stopped mfg while they test fuscia and violet colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneboltshort said:


> As we "steady on" and group rioted a member into banishment, perhaps someone here can review the 64 posts and itemize what information contained here relates directly to fixing or even addressing Honda's inability to supply it's dealers with new products? The title is
> *New Honda Snowblower Shortage Problems*
> 64 posts folks. Lots of "I" and "my"
> Merry Christmas indeed.


I think he rioted himself into the 3 week ban. Was warned once, then twice, but he continued with his rant.
Looked like he had a personal vendetta against him.
What's your beef? He your Brother?

You do know that there is an ignore feature?
You all don't like someone just set up the ignore?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> I think he rioted himself into the 3 week ban. Was warned once, then twice, but he continued with his rant.
> Looked like he had a personal vendetta against him.
> What's your beef? He your Brother?
> 
> ...


Strong points Ed. I clearly didn't think of this like that at all.
68


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

The inability to get new product is just everywhere now. This is why I have so many spares for my old Toro. 
Had to replace a rear brake caliper on my son’s ‘17 Jeep Wrangler. Wanted OE, local dealer says back ordered can’t even order for 20 days. This is for a 4 year old vehicle not our ‘98 Jeep which is going on 24 years old!
So went to my friendly auto parts store (NOT big box store the kind that real mechanics buy their parts at) and picked up a reman NASTRA caliper they even give me a mechanic’s discount!
OE new: $194
NASTRA reman $110, $80 with discount @ $50 after bringing back old core. 
I have spare parts for the 2 older Jeeps too!
1998 Grand Cherokee 4.0 six
2007 Grand Cherokee 5.7 Hemi V8


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneboltshort said:


> As we "steady on" and group rioted a member into banishment, perhaps someone here can review the 64 posts and itemize what information contained here relates directly to fixing or even addressing Honda's inability to supply it's dealers with new products? The title is
> *New Honda Snowblower Shortage Problems*
> 64 posts folks. Lots of "I" and "my"
> Merry Christmas indeed.


Thanks man....With Honda dealers not being able to give a clear answer on when they will get new machines ( I think Honda corp doesnt even know ) and the double whammy of California banning new small engine equipment .......a small panic is setting in here. 

Not sure why. I always believed the older Honda's were better built. Yes, all the new bells and whistles are nice ( if they continue to work ) . 
I go to 2 local dealers here frequently and hear all the complaints from them on warranty work and repairs. They have to listen to customer complaints all day.

One dealer told me ( off the record ) that he would be surprised if a new Honda would last 7-10 years. That's scary to me.
Can you say the same thing about the older machines? In the Lake Tahoe area there are THOUSANDS of 20-25-30-40 year old Honda's still working.

Will keep me busy for next 30 years ( I'm only 65 )


----------



## Kjake (Dec 14, 2021)

$400 over MSRP at local dealer.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

Kjake said:


> $400 over MSRP at local dealer.


Not me!
I don't even pay retail for equipment, and the last time I bought a pick up I paid employee price somewheres around 5k off sticker and that was Ordered. Just my .02 
Mike


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TwiceStroked said:


> Not me!
> I don't even pay retail for equipment, and the last time I bought a pick up I paid employee price somewheres around 5k off sticker and that was Ordered. Just my .02
> Mike


supply and demand. this is probably sold already. half of my used Hondas are sold before I am done building them.
ANY Honda that comes up for sale near me is sold within the hour. 

There will always be procrastinators..........thank goodness.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... right now the days of deep discounts is a distant memory... lucky to get it at sticker price.

Times have changed, fo' sho' fo' sho'.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> supply and demand. this is probably sold already. half of my used Hondas are sold before I am done building them.
> ANY Honda that comes up for sale near me is sold within the hour.
> 
> There will always be procrastinators..........thank goodness.


How do you get the word out?
Do you have a big blinking LED sign on your garage? 
Like the old signs on a motel that used to blink vacancy or no vacancy.
You have a HONDA sign that comes on when you have one or off when you don't?  
Save you knocks on the door or telephone calls. 

Too bad shipping is a killer, I would have you pick a good one out and ship it to me in Jersey. 

I wonder if someone could trailer one with a Big scooter. 😎


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

A Christmas toast to orangputeh. 😎 Professionally edited. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> How do you get the word out?
> Do you have a big blinking LED sign on your garage?
> Like the old signs on a motel that used to blink vacancy or no vacancy.
> You have a HONDA sign that comes on when you have one or off when you don't?
> ...


word of mouth Big Ed. Had one guy fly in from Idaho , rent a vehicle at airport and drive the Honda home. Another from Montana . people have come from 3-4 hours a way.
but mostly locals......by word of mouth. 

Everyone around here knows I am a Honda snowblower maniac......

your idea of a light when one is available. If it was a red light they may get the wrong idea......


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> word of mouth Big Ed. Had one guy fly in from Idaho , rent a vehicle at airport and drive the Honda home. Another from Montana . people have come from 3-4 hours a way.
> but mostly locals......by word of mouth.
> 
> Everyone around here knows I am a Honda snowblower maniac......
> ...


Get a blue one then. Or you can...........


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> You have a HONDA sign that comes on when you have one or off when you don't?





orangputeh said:


> your idea of a light when one is available. If it was a red light they may get the wrong idea.


Here you go... It could be like the HOT light at Krispy Kreme...








Honda Light Sign Neon LED Game Room ,Bar garage Man Cave (Your Color Choice) | eBay


These make great gifts! Condition is New.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

^^^ Those are pretty neat.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> He's dead, Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange whip, orange whip, three orange whips


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Here you go... It could be like the HOT light at Krispy Kreme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to order one but they have 4 dif colors and cant find how to select color......oh well just saved 50 buckerooski.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I tried to order one but they have 4 dif colors and cant find how to select color


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Of course, if you really wanted to **** off your neighbors, you could go big...
















15 FOOT VINTAGE LIGHTED HONDA GOLDWING MOTORCYCLE DEALER SERVICE HANGING SIGN | eBay


LIGHTS UP AND WORKS WHEN WIRED.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Phil21 (Dec 30, 2021)

For those stalking dealers and giving up... I did the same, and ordered my HSS724AATD for Acme Tools - with an estimated ship date of Sep. 2022. I figured I'd get in the queue and have a year to find a better deal/used yamaha that I really want/etc.

But, 3 days later it's marked shipped - and I now have a ABF freight tracking number that appears to be the right size and weight headed my way as of the 29th.

What is strange is that this looks completely drop-shipped from a random daler in the Dakotas - I've bought more than a few items from acmetools before and I haven't seen them ship like this before. I wonder if they are shopping their book to dealers with unexpected stock?

If you're desperate for something maybe try tossing an order in on acmetools.com and see what happens. It's a $250 deposit, and you can cancel the order if it ends up not shipping in a week or two.

I was blown away. I could have simply gotten lucky, but seeing the stories and wait times here I basically got a snowblower shipped 2 days after I ordered it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Last winter I ordered my HSS724 through Acme Tools as well. Back-ordered until June. It also then shipped to me within a week. I‘m not sure where from.



Phil21 said:


> For those stalking dealers and giving up... I did the same, and ordered my HSS724AATD for Acme Tools - with an estimated ship date of Sep. 2022. I figured I'd get in the queue and have a year to find a better deal/used yamaha that I really want/etc.
> 
> But, 3 days later it's marked shipped - and I now have a ABF freight tracking number that appears to be the right size and weight headed my way as of the 29th.
> 
> ...


----------

